# Animierte Schriften 3D Schriften etc



## Noolight (1. April 2007)

Hallo alle

Ich hab ein Problem und zwar ich möchte gerne in mein Frag Movie in CSS Animierte Schriften oder 3D Symbole/Schriften die sich bewegen und so einfügen.Ich arbeite mit Sony Vegas 7 und besitze schon Adobe Photoshop.Könnte mir bitte mal einer ein paar Programme und TuT´s auflisten´? Ich habe die SUFU schon benutzt aber nichts gescheites gefunden weil ich nicht so recht weiss nach was für Stichwörtern ich suchen soll   Naja ich hoffe ich habs gut genug erklärt und freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. April 2007)

Hi,
vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://www.debugmode.com/wax/

Vielen GRüße


----------



## -GS-Master (1. April 2007)

Also ich liste einfach mal paar Seiten auf, auf denen sich generell mal Tutorials von Photoshop befinden.

http://www.tutorials.de
http://www.gfx-world.net
http://www.designnation.de


----------



## Noolight (1. April 2007)

Danke Dirty sieht sehr vielversprechend aus ich probiers mal aus


----------



## Noolight (1. April 2007)

Hat mir nicht so wirklich geholfen 

Vllt wisst ihr uach nicht so richtig was ich meine ich hänge mal einen Link an http://youtube.com/watch?v=GxSdKF5Fd38
Wenn da die Zahlen kommen so in der art möchte ich das machen mit dem Design und so^^


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. April 2007)

Da solltest du dann eher in die Richtung Video Post-Produktion gehen. Dementsprechend ist dann auch Adobe AfterEffects deine "Got-To" Lösung.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. April 2007)

Weiter kann ich dir jetzt für das Sony Programm nicht helfen weil ich das nicht kenne. Ich hab den Link nur in Google gefunden.
In Aftereffects könnte ich dir unter Umständen helfen.

Gruß


----------

